# An appeal to Apple



## Rhisiart (Jul 17, 2008)

Dear Apple

I like MobileMe. Never mind you had some teething problems. Well done.

I hope you come up with an online document service similar to that offered by Google at some stage.

However, it really niggles me that the To Do list on Calendar does not show as a default. It drives me nuts!

I shout at the cat every time I have to use the keyboard shortcut for it to show.

For the sanity of Molly (the cat) could you please jiggle it round the right way.

Yous sincerely

Mr Angry of Wales


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I have been affected by no MobileMe email at 22Jul08 at 0841GMT. So Apple is having some real problems.


----------



## lbj (Jul 22, 2008)

ditto


----------



## aicul (Jul 22, 2008)

And my personal domain that contains a "-" hyphen is temporarily "off-line".


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 22, 2008)

What i've been wondering is, is the MobileMe software update supposed to show up in OS X's software update because I used the installer that MacRumors provided to update because I installed it before MobileMe really came out and I did that on my laptop. But it does not show up now on software update on any of my other computers


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 23, 2008)

Well my email has been out until I checked it today at 1800GMT.  Also I still have not seen the "30 day extension" they emailed me "when it was working".


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 24, 2008)

All the wires have the story now. Just go to Google News today (July 24th at 2200GMT) and see ALL the stories about the email outage.


----------



## aicul (Jul 30, 2008)

And the stock market does not like the MobileMe woes...


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 30, 2008)

It doesn't seem to look so bad, its actually gone up.


----------



## aicul (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't let instant values mislead you, since first problems with iPhone/MobileMe and now the stock is over 10% down.


----------

